# Dr. Robert Bustard



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

When I was a tarantula fiend back in the day, one of my main suppliers and great adviser on many animal related things was Dr. Bustard. I was aware he had some health issues but does anyone know if he's still around?


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

jakakadave said:


> When I was a tarantula fiend back in the day, one of my main suppliers and great adviser on many animal related things was Dr. Bustard. I was aware he had some health issues but does anyone know if he's still around?


I haven't heard that name mentioned in years. I bought my first tarantula off of him around 17 years ago.

I don't believe that he's involved in spiders any more - I'm sure I've read that he began to concentrate on herps.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> I haven't heard that name mentioned in years. I bought my first tarantula off of him around 17 years ago.
> 
> I don't believe that he's involved in spiders any more - I'm sure I've read that he began to concentrate on herps.


Herps were/are his profession he did his Phd working on _Egernia striolata_ down under, and also lived in India for 8 years or so working with Gharials and few other things.

He did not get a great name in spiders it has to be said due to T. blondi C/B and size claims amongst a few other things.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> I haven't heard that name mentioned in years. I bought my first tarantula off of him around 17 years ago.
> 
> I don't believe that he's involved in spiders any more - I'm sure I've read that he began to concentrate on herps.


I also heard that he retired from spider keeping.

I still have a spider that came from him


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Oderus said:


> He did not get a great name in spiders it has to be said due to T. blondi C/B and size claims amongst a few other things.


What do you mean, I wasn't aware of anything like that?

I always found him to be great personally, got lots of T's from him. In fact we borrowed an MM T. blondi from him with which to mate our AF. He also advised me on my parrot as that was another of his areas. Was great info, apart from the fact the parrot actually hates me, despite loving everyone else, but hey - can't blame him for that!


----------



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

I heard a few rumors about his captive breeding but they were just rumors so cant and wont comment, must say I havnt heard that name for a few years now.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Dave.

Bob bought quite a bit of stuff from myself and better known "old hands" in the spider hobby when he first got into them, as such I have no axe to grind against him, that said ancient history and hobby politics are best let lie sometimes in these days of libellous maddness.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Oderus said:


> Hi Dave.
> 
> Bob bought quite a bit of stuff from myself and better known "old hands" in the spider hobby when he first got into them, as such I have no axe to grind against him, that said ancient history and hobby politics are best let lie sometimes in these days of libellous maddness.


Bloody hell, sounds sinister! I always found him to be absolutely straightforward and a top chap.


----------



## Rhampholeon (Oct 18, 2010)

*Dr Robert Bustard*

Hi all

Sure I'm still around. I know nothing about any health issues. One of your correspondents was correct in that I did stop breeding tarantulas having achieved my several aims. I must say - although there were tremendous upsides in my tarantula work, there were real downsides, which can be summarised in one word - jealousy. I was far too succesful in using my professional zoological knowledge in breeding and producing cultivars for some people! The tarantula mob were amateur enthusiasts with little understanding of scientific principles. The upside was that I made many good friends in and from gthe tarantula world.

Robert


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Dr Bustard. Your name pops up every few months in chat/forums and meetings. Those who have had dealings with you remember you fondly but few seem to be able to provide any reference.
Do you have papers/notes that you would consider sharing. I have a few breeding projects with some people on this forum concerning T. blondi. It would be great to see a result with these, especially if it were with your advice.
please and thanks


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Rhampholeon said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sure I'm still around. I know nothing about any health issues. One of your correspondents was correct in that I did stop breeding tarantulas having achieved my several aims. I must say - although there were tremendous upsides in my tarantula work, there were real downsides, which can be summarised in one word - jealousy. I was far too succesful in using my professional zoological knowledge in breeding and producing cultivars for some people! The tarantula mob were amateur enthusiasts with little understanding of scientific principles. The upside was that I made many good friends in and from gthe tarantula world.
> 
> Robert


I was just under the impression the issues/arguments were to do with size trait and heritability discussions - perhaps I have the wrong person here, but I do recall some stuff about blondi's and someone trying to breed larger blondi's through diet etc. It kind of reminded me of Lamarkian ideas when I first read it.


----------



## royalloon (Apr 12, 2011)

*white collared tarantulas*

with regards to the thread about bob bustard, i remember buying 4 white collared tarantulas from him, i have looked everywherefor some more since, with no success.

if anyone knows where i can get them, or an breeders.i would be very grateful.

regards neil


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

assuming you mean Eupaelestrus weijenberghi (spelling?) they are rarely seen, but I think Lee fro TSS had some a while back, also they are occasionally available in Germany


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

Rhampholeon said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sure I'm still around. I know nothing about any health issues. One of your correspondents was correct in that I did stop breeding tarantulas having achieved my several aims. I must say - although there were tremendous upsides in my tarantula work, there were real downsides, which can be summarised in one word - jealousy. I was far too succesful in using my professional zoological knowledge in breeding and producing cultivars for some people! The tarantula mob were amateur enthusiasts with little understanding of scientific principles. The upside was that I made many good friends in and from gthe tarantula world.
> 
> Robert


great to see you on this forum and to see you are well. you are probaly one of the most clued up people on i spiders i have ever had to pleasure to chat to. your advice on breeding the many species of spiders i have bred epsc t blondi has been thanks to you. Thankyou for all the the help you have given me
take care and
very best wishes
Andy Coburn


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

jakakadave said:


> When I was a tarantula fiend back in the day, one of my main suppliers and great adviser on many animal related things was Dr. Bustard. I was aware he had some health issues but does anyone know if he's still around?


Dr Robert Bustard has bred hundreds of spiders infact he was the first to breed many new species of tarantula's in the uk some of which i am lucky enough to still have in my collection. Rob in my eyes is probally one of the best people i have been lucky enough to be in contact with in all my years of spider keeping.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Lets do the Time Warp again. :whistling2:

Pete, you can sing.


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

Does that mean you're dancing, then?


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I've been singing it all morning....


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

ducks said:


> Does that mean you're dancing, then?


You asking?


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

If I get to see you do the timewarp, definitely


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

ducks said:


> If I get to see you do the timewarp, definitely


I think we should draw the line at "the pelvic thrusts" as I don't fancy the bigman diving me insane thank you very much...... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pjd (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi
I would like to find out how to contact Dr Bustard to find out if he still breeds tortoises. Can anyone help? Years ago I met him and his tortoises at his home couldn't find a more pleasant person and his tortoises were great too


----------



## huggy176 (Sep 29, 2010)

*hi robert*

hi robert,

i bought an a/f goliath of you about 7 years ago and its still here with me today. you gave me the part of your folder regarding the goliath and was well impressed reading it. was wondering where i could buy the complete book from? i still feed it the food you told me along with a t's diet and havent had any issues with it. hope all is well.

regards

huggy176



Rhampholeon said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sure I'm still around. I know nothing about any health issues. One of your correspondents was correct in that I did stop breeding tarantulas having achieved my several aims. I must say - although there were tremendous upsides in my tarantula work, there were real downsides, which can be summarised in one word - jealousy. I was far too succesful in using my professional zoological knowledge in breeding and producing cultivars for some people! The tarantula mob were amateur enthusiasts with little understanding of scientific principles. The upside was that I made many good friends in and from gthe tarantula world.
> 
> Robert


----------



## Antherina (Dec 3, 2012)

Spent many an hour with Bob learning about keeping reptiles. It started when I kept tarantulas and was looking for chameleons. I think we swapped hobbies then?! No more tarantulas or chameleons or visits. Those are the down sides to moving to New Zealand.


----------

